# Post Perch Party at Chris's



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We have contacted Chris's Restaurant, in Huntsville, and they are willing to hold a Burger Buffet for us after the Perch Party.
This would give us a warm place to go to for lunch and the raffle drawings.

I like this idea myself.
They need a head count to see how many would be interested and then they can give us a price for the meal.
Chris's also was good with anyone wanting to bring their own sack lunch and joining us for the drawings.

It looks like they can handle about 70 people.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Count me and two others in.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Shooting Star has better burgers and colder beer.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

The owner of Chris' Restaurant also indicated if folks want to bring food like dubob's wild game sausage for others to enjoy that is fine also.

We'll eat as them burgers are yummy :EAT: so that makes 2 for us.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Shooting Star has better burgers and colder beer.


No room at their Inn, but a good suggestion.
Besides, I just can't get used to that dog at The Star. //dog//


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Shooting Star has better burgers and colder beer.


 :\Ou: :\Ou:

(luv2fsh&hnt & .45)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't think i can afford the buffet but we will be there for the drawing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Don't think i can afford the buffet but we will be there for the drawing.


We will have some prices for the food in a few days.
For those of you that don't want to purchase a burger there, you can bring what ever you want to eat with you.
We just won't have a way to cook anything there.

I am also working on getting some friends together to play some music for us while at Chris's.
We will post more info as it becomes available.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Grandpa D, i did not read the details of the drawing. Are they posted? I have a few items to donate to the cause.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i might possibly be there plus a friend as well


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There will be drawing tickets given out at Chris's. 
Anyone wishing to donate items for the drawings can bring the items to Chris's and drop them off there prier to the drawing.
I will also have some UWN window stickers to give out.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

You can count on me plus 3. Looks like I am going to get the family out on the ice.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote="luv2fsh&hnt":34iqdec4]Shooting Star has better burgers and colder beer.


No room at their Inn, but a good suggestion.
Besides, I just can't get used to that dog at The Star. //dog//[/quote:34iqdec4]

I was just ribbin a little Grandpa D. I knew it couldn't happen there because the little people can't go there and it would be too small. Chris's used to be a regular stop in the summer for a beer until he changed his liquor license and I had to buy food to get a beer. He has a nice facility and good food. I have a couple friends that play music and might be able to talk them into performing,if they aren't already booked. If you can't get your friends to play let me know and I will ask them.

P.S. Are you talkin about the dog on the wall or the dog on the burger?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> [quote="Grandpa D":7vmiesny][quote="luv2fsh&hnt":7vmiesny]Shooting Star has better burgers and colder beer.


No room at their Inn, but a good suggestion.
Besides, I just can't get used to that dog at The Star. //dog//[/quote:7vmiesny]

I was just ribbin a little Grandpa D. I knew it couldn't happen there because the little people can't go there and it would be too small. Chris's used to be a regular stop in the summer for a beer until he changed his liquor license and I had to buy food to get a beer. He has a nice facility and good food. I have a couple friends that play music and might be able to talk them into performing,if they aren't already booked. If you can't get your friends to play let me know and I will ask them.

P.S. Are you talkin about the dog on the wall or the dog on the burger? [/quote:7vmiesny]

I have a group of acoustic musicians that jam together every week.
We have played at Chris's before and I'm going to invite them to do it again.
Your friends would be very welcome to join as long as they use acoustic instruments.
No amps used.

The Dog on the wall is the one I'm talking about.

This is looking to be a very fun day.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I will be there plus 2 at least


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I am going to try to make it there will be 4 of us. 8)


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Me, +3.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Put Wyoguy and one more, always game for a burger and a beer!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I should be there +1 or 2. I'll get back with you in a couple days to firm that up, but I can gaurantee myself for sure!


----------

